# AZ Bump Trip to Colorado



## 2knees (Oct 25, 2008)

any interest in some preliminary inquiries into a Mary Jane/Winter Park trip in late feb./early march?  Even something as simple as a 2 day, 2 night deal.  Any takers?


----------



## andyzee (Oct 25, 2008)

2knees said:


> any interest in some preliminary inquiries into a Mary Jane/Winter Park trip in late feb./early march?  Even something as simple as a 2 day, 2 night deal.  Any takers?



ok


----------



## mondeo (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, there is the mogulskiing.net trip, Feb. 4-8.

I'd love to go, but I'm half planning on going to one of the Mogul Logic summer camps on Blackcomb. Puts me in a tight spot funds wise if I want to buy a house any time soon.

2 days/nights, though...


----------



## powhunter (Oct 26, 2008)

2knees said:


> any interest in some preliminary inquiries into a Mary Jane/Winter Park trip in late feb./early march?  Even something as simple as a 2 day, 2 night deal.  Any takers?



im always down for a road trip......I am doing the ML  mini camp at sugarbush but I think that is the first weekend in april

steve


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 26, 2008)

Would love to, but not in the cards for this winter funds wise.  I'm hoping to make my triumphant return to the West next winter though.  I'd like to a four day trip to SLC.  Fly out on a Wednesday night and come back on a Sunday.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 26, 2008)

I may be out there at the end of January for a bump camp.  Bumpfreaq has been urging me to sign up, and I'm >this< close to doing it.


----------



## djspookman (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll already be there feb 24-mar 1.  Hitting a variety of places (Copper, Loveland, ABasin) with the wifey. We'll be staying elcheapo Georgetown, but still haven't decided if we're going to hit WP yet or not though, how's Berthoud pass usually?   

dave


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm heading out sometime in March/April. Nothing firm yet, so I could work it to fit if someone sets a date.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 27, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm heading out sometime in March/April. Nothing firm yet, so I could work it to fit if someone sets a date.




Nice.  I'll post some dates that would work for me tonight.  March/April should be fine for me as opposed to february.


----------



## Greg (Oct 27, 2008)

powhunter said:


> im always down for a road trip......I am doing the ML  mini camp at sugarbush but I think that is the first weekend in april



I want to do the Babic camp too, but I don't see any dates posted on the mogullogic Web site yet.

As far as CO, probably not in the cards this year.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> I want to do the Babic camp too, but I don't see any dates posted on the mogullogic Web site yet.
> 
> As far as CO, probably not in the cards this year.



yea I was telling pat...screw the CO. trip Lets do the 2 day camp at the bush and parlee it into a 4 day bump/drinking fest.....I did shoot Babic an e-mail about this years dates..let ya know when he responds


steve


----------



## powbmps (Oct 27, 2008)

> I'll already be there feb 24-mar 1. Hitting a variety of places (Copper, Loveland, ABasin) with the wifey. We'll be staying elcheapo Georgetown, but still haven't decided if we're going to hit WP yet or not though, *how's Berthoud pass usually*?



Don't count on consistent grooming and plan on bringing your own lunch.



And maybe an extra lung for the hike. 

.


----------



## rueler (Oct 27, 2008)

djspookman said:


> I'll already be there feb 24-mar 1.  Hitting a variety of places (Copper, Loveland, ABasin) with the wifey. We'll be staying elcheapo Georgetown, but still haven't decided if we're going to hit WP yet or not though, how's Berthoud pass usually?
> 
> dave



the only grooming at Berthoud is human groomin'. It's been closed as a ski area for awhile now, but you definitely can ski it if you don't mind the hike (as powbmps referred to)...some stuff is doable right from the road, but you'll need a car to shuttle you back up the pass. There was a cat operation running out of there....don't know if it's still around?? Doubt it though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 27, 2008)

Question for all......what's the appeal of doing a quick trip to Colorado over Utah?  I know the bumps are legendary at Winter Park, but are they really 'that' much better than elsewhere out west?  Would a quick Colorado trip be less expensive than Utah?

I guess it just seems for a quick trip, SLC would be an easier/better option due to it's proximity to the mountians, though I've never been there to back up this claim.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 27, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Question for all......what's the appeal of doing a quick trip to Colorado over Utah?  I know the bumps are legendary at Winter Park, but are they really 'that' much better than elsewhere out west?  Would a quick Colorado trip be less expensive than Utah?
> 
> I guess it just seems for a quick trip, SLC would be an easier/better option due to it's proximity to the mountians, though I've never been there to back up this claim.



I'm going to hang with a college buddy who lives in Denver. For a weekender I'd probably go to SLC, much easier access to the hills.


----------



## rueler (Oct 27, 2008)

you guys have a point on accessibility...It's 2 hours or so from the airport in Denver to Winter Park....It's about 30 minutes to the goods from the airport in SLC.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 27, 2008)

Watch this stoke video and then you'll be booking a trip to Alta!
I've seen it several times and never get sick of it.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 27, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Question for all......what's the appeal of doing a quick trip to Colorado over Utah?  I know the bumps are legendary at Winter Park, but are they really 'that' much better than elsewhere out west?  Would a quick Colorado trip be less expensive than Utah?
> 
> I guess it just seems for a quick trip, SLC would be an easier/better option due to it's proximity to the mountians, though I've never been there to back up this claim.



Oh yes, another opportunity to pull out my Solitude pic.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 27, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Watch this stoke video and then you'll be booking a trip to Alta!
> I've seen it several times and never get sick of it.



You are hijacking this thread.,.TrekChick...:smash::smash:


----------



## 2knees (Oct 27, 2008)

yes utah has superior snow.  but mary jane is the holy grail of bump skiing.  i want to get there while i still have two usable knees.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 27, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Oh yes, another opportunity to pull out my Solitude pic.



Only you're not on first chair........:uzi::uzi::uzi:


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 27, 2008)

2knees said:


> yes utah has superior snow.  but mary jane is the holy grail of bump skiing.  i want to get there while i still have two usable knees.



fair enough


----------



## 2knees (Oct 27, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> fair enough



lol, well now that i have your approval......


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 27, 2008)

2knees said:


> lol, well now that i have your approval......



fyi, I don't know if I'd be hitting MaryJane when I'm there. My friend has an epic pass or whatever it is out there and can score buddy passes for me. So we'd be sticking to A-basin (the bumps there aren't too shabby) and the other summit county areas. If I'm there long enough I can see fitting in a day.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 27, 2008)

2knees said:


> lol, well now that i have your approval......



I guess you just have a different level of passion for bumps than me.  I mean I dig em' an all, but I don't feel like I need to make a pilgrimage to the holy grail :lol:  

my question was more in general though, just looking for feed back as I'd like to do a Wednesday night to Sunday night trip next year on the cheap and as convenient as possible and SLC 'seems' like the better choice for that.

There's a deal at the SLC Super 8 for $118 a day, includes lodging, breakfast, shuttle and lift ticket valid at any of the Cottonwood areas.  Though, that might be slummin' it more than some folks would be into. :lol:  Then again they list under their amenities that they have an ELEVATOR.  That might be the selling point that ropes me in.  :lol:


----------



## madskier6 (Oct 28, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I guess you just have a different level of passion for bumps than me.  I mean I dig em' an all, but I don't feel like I need to make a pilgrimage to the holy grail :lol:
> 
> my question was more in general though, just looking for feed back as I'd like to do a Wednesday night to Sunday night trip next year on the cheap and as convenient as possible and SLC 'seems' like the better choice for that.
> 
> There's a deal at the SLC Super 8 for $118 a day, includes lodging, breakfast, shuttle and lift ticket valid at any of the Cottonwood areas.  Though, that might be slummin' it more than some folks would be into. :lol:  Then again they list under their amenities that they have an ELEVATOR.  That might be the selling point that ropes me in.  :lol:



I totally agree with deadhead but, like he, I'm not as much of a bump head as 2knees, Greg & others are.  For me, I would definitely do the Utah long weekend trip.  Easier, cheaper & with more interesting terrain options (for me).  I'm not knocking WP/MaryJane but I want deep powder, tree skiing & bumps, not just bumps.

Having said all that I totally understand why 2knees wants to hit the holy grail of bump skiing.  They also have some pretty good terrain at Winter Park apart from just bumps I'm told.  Enjoy it!


----------



## mondeo (Oct 28, 2008)

A vote for 2knees here, when I eventually make it out west (aside from bump camp on Blackcomb or potentially the Olympics at Whistler,) it _will_ be Mary Jane.

I am very tempted, but I really shouldn't go. There are actually things I need money for, other than skiing.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 28, 2008)

I hope you Mary Jane freaks get the opportunity to pursue that dream.  Just don't drive by A-Basin and Palvichini on the way back to the airport.  You might kick yourself saying, 'Well that looks just as good'

I guess for me, it's hard to imagine that Mary Jane has 'that' much better bumps than anywhere else.

I've been skiing in Colorado four times in my life and got to ski Abasin, Keystone, Copper, Breck, Vail, Steamboat, Loveland, Aspen Highlands, Aspen and Snowmass......sick bumps to be had at all of them, even on trips where it barely snowed and hadn't dumped big in a couple of weeks.

....but alas, I wont argue against your religion.  If you're that drawn to MJ, you should definitely do it THIS Winter because if you don't, as Warren Miller famously said, 'You'll be one year older when you do'.


----------



## rueler (Oct 29, 2008)

In my experience, I've been to Winter Park/Mary Jane a half dozen times...or so. I've also been to Copper, Loveland, A-Basin, Breck and Keystone a bunch. I would agree that some of the other areas have bump runs that are just as good as what you'll see at the Jane.

But, the allure of Mary Jane to a bump skier is for other reasons IMO! It starts when you're on the high speed quad heading towards the Winter Park summitt...you look to the left and you see the "Outhouse" run with perfectly symmetrical moguls spill downslope...and stretch until your eyes can't see anymore.  At the top of that run is a sign that pretty much says, you are entering Mary Jane, there are no groomed ways down. 

The entire Mary Jane network of trails are ALL bumped (it's probably a dozen or more runs). In comparison, at other mountains that I've been to out west, you may have a few bump runs next to each other, but not a total mountain area dedicated to bumps. At the Jane, it's all bumps, all the time!! 

Another drawing point for a bump skier is that Mary Jane is its own mini area within the bigger area of Winter Park. Once you ski into the Jane, you've got to ski down. The only way out is the lift to the top or a shuttle back to the WP base. There aren't any novice or groomed routes down to the Jane base.

Lastly, the place attracts people like 2knees who are passionate about mogul skiing. When you throw a bunch of people together who have the same passion for something you're going to have big :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## 2knees (Oct 29, 2008)

rueler said:


> In my experience, I've been to Winter Park/Mary Jane a half dozen times...or so. I've also been to Copper, Loveland, A-Basin, Breck and Keystone a bunch. I would agree that some of the other areas have bump runs that are just as good as what you'll see at the Jane.
> 
> But, the allure of Mary Jane to a bump skier is for other reasons IMO! It starts when you're on the high speed quad heading towards the Winter Park summitt...you look to the left and you see the "Outhouse" run with perfectly symmetrical moguls spill downslope...and stretch until your eyes can't see anymore.  At the top of that run is a sign that pretty much says, you are entering Mary Jane, there are no groomed ways down.
> 
> ...



nice post rueler.  so you interested?


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 29, 2008)

Deadheadskier, I have to shake my head................I have not been to MJ but I have some bumpfreaq friends who live and breath to ski MJ.  My Brother inLaw lives out there and though he hates bumps, he comments how MJ is world renowned for Bump skiing.

Also.................you won't drive by Abasin on the way from MJ to the airport.  You'd have to do some backtracking and creative driving to do that


----------



## rueler (Oct 29, 2008)

2knees said:


> nice post rueler.  so you interested?



I'd love to...but, I'd go for longer if I could!! If I went for a long weekend with you guys, it would start dumping as we were leaving Winter Park for the airport...I'd start cursing...THEN, I'd resign from my job and never leave!! which probably wouldn't be sooo bad....but, really...

I just can't swing a western trip this year...at this point!


----------



## mondeo (Oct 29, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> ....but alas, I wont argue against your religion.  If you're that drawn to MJ, you should definitely do it THIS Winter because if you don't, as Warren Miller famously said, 'You'll be one year older when you do'.



That's actually one of the arguments against going this year. I'm only 24, so I still have a few good bump-bashing years ahead of me. Also, while I've enjoyed skiing bumps for a while now, I didn't actually start paying attention to how I've skied bumps until about last January. Barring injury, I should make a lot of progress this year, with significantly increased time on the snow, time drilling on the flats, and hopefully some guidance from friends and camps at Sugarbush and potentially Blackcomb. So the difference between going this February and Feb. 2010 for me would probably be pretty big in terms of capability, and thus enjoyment.



rueler said:


> The entire Mary Jane network of trails are ALL bumped (it's probably a dozen or more runs). In comparison, at other mountains that I've been to out west, you may have a few bump runs next to each other, but not a total mountain area dedicated to bumps. At the Jane, it's all bumps, all the time!!
> 
> Lastly, the place attracts people like 2knees who are passionate about mogul skiing. When you throw a bunch of people together who have the same passion for something you're going to have big :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile:



I think these are the two big points. The first make Mary Jane just awesome, while others would be merely very good or great. The second speaks to one of the reasons I like skiing Outer Limits as much as I do. If you think about it, the run itself doesn't have much character; just steep and wide, with a bunch of bumps. But, because it IS O.L., it draws a decent number of pretty good bumpers. It's one of the few places (other than Sundown, somehow,) that I expect to see people with bump skis. The other bump skiers being there just somehow create an atmosphere conducive to enjoying bump skiing.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 29, 2008)

Mogullogic Ski Camps at MaryJane
I'm thinking of hitting the one in January, not sure yet.


----------



## Rossi Smash (Nov 4, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Mogullogic Ski Camps at MaryJane
> *I'm thinking of hitting the one in January, not sure yet*.




TC... Have you got those bindings mounted on the F-17's yet???

Whacha waiting for???;-)


----------



## mondeo (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm thinking there's a decent chance I'd be up for this. 4:30ish flight out of Bradley, ski 4 days including a weekend, redeye back for work the next day. 2 v-days for 4 days of MJ, not bad.

I'd probably want to do it either like Feb 5-8 and meet up with the guys on BMM's site, or do 2/28-3/3 and go to the ML camp for the first two days.

Need to stop watching ski porn. It's costing me money.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 10, 2008)

mondeo said:


> I'm thinking there's a decent chance I'd be up for this. 4:30ish flight out of Bradley, ski 4 days including a weekend, redeye back for work the next day. 2 v-days for 4 days of MJ, not bad.
> 
> I'd probably want to do it either like Feb 5-8 and meet up with the guys on BMM's site, or do 2/28-3/3 and go to the ML camp for the first two days.
> 
> Need to stop watching ski porn. It's costing me money.




wait, you mean this thread is still about a colorado trip?  i thought this was a "why no one should ski at Mary Jane cause Utah rules it" thread.  :wink:


----------



## powbmps (Nov 10, 2008)

Utah is the s**t!  (Hey, 1 million Mormons can't be wrong.) 



The real reason to go to Colorado 2/28-3/3 :wink::

http://www.colorado.com/Events.aspx?eid=53234


----------



## jack97 (Nov 10, 2008)

powbmps said:


> The real reason to go to Colorado 2/28-3/3 :wink::
> 
> http://www.colorado.com/Events.aspx?eid=53234



:blink: ..... WFT 

I hope you found that by accident. At least say you did.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 10, 2008)

jack97 said:


> :blink: ..... WFT
> 
> I hope you found that by accident. At least say you did.




not that theres anything wrong with that...


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 19, 2008)

Pat,

 I’m very interested. I head out that way every winter to stay with a friend in Breck. Lets chat next time we hit the slopes and set it up.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 19, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> Pat,
> 
> I’m very interested. I head out that way every winter to stay with a friend in Breck. Lets chat next time we hit the slopes and set it up.



nice.  we can talk about it TOMORROW cause you're gonna show up.


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 19, 2008)

2knees said:


> nice.  we can talk about it TOMORROW cause you're gonna show up.



Sorry I flip flopped to Friday. This has been a crazy day at the office. Told my boss off when he scheduled meetings tomorrow and told him I'm not coming in friday so if you plan something too friggen bad. Skiing brings out the worst in me.

I'm sure we will catch up in the next few weeks.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 20, 2008)

The last time I did the Summit County trip we took a day to go down to MaryJane. Even though it beat the crap out of me it was well worth it. While it's true that you can find great bump skiing at other Colorado ski areas IMO nowhere I've been has as much. As someone who considers himself a bump skier I also like to be able to say I skied there.

We where only there for a day so we never made it into the Winter Park area.


----------



## skiadikt (Jan 8, 2009)

we pull right into the jane lot and never even get to the winter park side. no one has the concentration of bump runs that the jane has. and it's not a small area. you've got a high speed 6-pack, couple doubles and a triple.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 13, 2009)

I just booked a flight to CO. I'll be in Vail from March 19th - 22nd. I might be able make it to MJ one of those days. Is it hard to get to from Vail?


----------



## rueler (Jan 14, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I just booked a flight to CO. I'll be in Vail from March 19th - 22nd. I might be able make it to MJ one of those days. Is it hard to get to from Vail?



it'll be a bit of a drive. The road (berthoud pass) to get to Winter Park in Fraser, CO is accesssed on the east side of the Eisenhower Tunnel...Vail is still probably an hour further west of the tunnel...probably two hours away if I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jan 15, 2009)

rueler said:


> it'll be a bit of a drive. The road (berthoud pass) to get to Winter Park in Fraser, CO is accesssed on the east side of the Eisenhower Tunnel...Vail is still probably an hour further west of the tunnel...probably two hours away if I'm remembering correctly.



It's quite a bit east of the Tunnel.  It's exit 232 (Empire/Granby).

It took me about 1hr 45min in really good weather, and 2hr 35min in bad weather to get there from Leadville.  Should be a similar drive time, +/- from Vail.  Just check with CDOT to make sure Berthoud is open.


----------

